# Happy Birthday 4metals



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 20, 2017)

Happy Birthday 4metals! I hope you have a great day!

This forum would not be the same without you.

Dave


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 20, 2017)

Have a fantastic birthday, 4metals!

The work you do here is absolutely priceless. Thanks for all you do!!


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 20, 2017)

Amongst all these delicate petals
is a bloke by the name of four metals.
His first post about waste,
Was in such good taste,
And inspired us maintain our fettles.

Tough rhyme, that one. Happy birthday.


----------



## nickvc (Dec 20, 2017)

Happy birthday 4metals 8)


----------



## Lino1406 (Dec 20, 2017)

Many returns, in happiness, health and untiring inquisitiveness.
Arik


----------



## anachronism (Dec 20, 2017)

Have a good one mate.


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 20, 2017)

Happy Birthday 4metals!! 

May you be granted the desires of your heart!


----------



## Lou (Dec 20, 2017)

Happy birthday sir!!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 20, 2017)

Happy Birthday, 4metals!!


----------



## Palladium (Dec 20, 2017)

Happy birthday brother!
My son's birthday is on Lou and Chris's birthday and my wife's birthday is today the same as 4 metals!
I need to check my astrological calendar. :lol:


----------



## Shark (Dec 20, 2017)

Happy Birthday and many Thanks for all the great posts!


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 21, 2017)

Happy Birthday 4metals.


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 21, 2017)

Happy Birthday 4metals! You just missed being born on the shortest day of the year by one. My nephews birthday was today.
Hope yours was good!


----------



## cuchugold (Dec 22, 2017)

:G :G :G :G


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Dec 22, 2017)

Way tardy to the party
(Fashionably late, of course)

But, its never too late to late to say thank you, and happy belated (or super, super early) birthday!


----------

